# Conflicted



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

So there's this blind Glofish Tetra and I feel so bad because no one wants him and I really want to get him but I know they live in groups and whatnot and the poor fish doesn't have eyes for crying out loud, would he even notice he's not in a group with other fish? Blahh I want it!!


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Maybe the tetra can feel or sense other tetras. Why not get a whole group of them? :lol:


----------



## LittleDeer (May 12, 2013)

I would get a group of them. They have other ways of knowing there are others around besides sight. To be honest, he would need it more so than others to feel safe since he can't see. I would not get him alone.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree with LittleDeer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

He was really expensive and still in the store so I gave up on him, hopefully someone finds him a loving home.


----------

